# Where to ride in San Diego near Sea World



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll be in San Diego for work in early November and am wondering if there are any good 45-60 mile routes origintaing from the Sea World area, which is where my hotel is (I'd be willing to drive up to about 30 minutes for some truely awesome riding though). I'm coming from the East Coast, so I'd be riding before work, which would unfortunately put me on the road during the morning rush hour. I want to make sure it will be worth my while to pack my bike for the trip.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a site that I use to look for rides if I am going to a new area. Be sure to select "Road Bike" routes and "All Routes" when searching:

Geoladders -- Mountain Biking Routes

As far as places to search for; Point Loma, La Jolla, Soledad, Del Mar, and Encinitas are all local places along the coast. Just riding up the coast is great but there is lots of great riding by cutting inland also. Here are a few routes that would be worth looking at:

Geoladders -- Modified SDBC Loop

Geoladders -- Mission Bay - Mt. Soledad

Geoladders -- La Jolla to Point Loma


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you have a ton of options from there*

without driving
you can ride out to Pt Loma
You can climb Mt Soledad (numerous routes) you can head up the coast to North County. Mission Bat Drive is pretty much the conduit for cyclists heading N-S

porterhouse has it covered


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Just ride with ATP, he won't drop you on the climbs, he knows the routes, and if you get tired you can just drop into his draft and quit pedaling. 

Staying near Seaworld, you can always go do laps at Fiesta Island if all else fails. Otherwise pick up the bike path past the golf course at Mission Bay and head north to get to Sante Fe street to Rose Canyon. All good from there.


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

+1 on riding up the coast..


----------



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

I do the south bay bike path 2-3x a week from main street all the way up to the hotel del and back... it's about an hour and a half ride, almost zero traffic, beautiful scenery, i think its around 20 miles


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks all! I can't wait to get out there now and check it out!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

You want to get to Pacific Coast Highway (PCH) and then ride north. You can ride thru La Jolla, Del Mar, Solano Beach - all the way north as far as you dare to go. Beautiful coastal views. Talk to someone there and get directions over to PCH.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I already hooked him up*



bikerneil said:


> You want to get to Pacific Coast Highway (PCH) and then ride north. You can ride thru La Jolla, Del Mar, Solano Beach - all the way north as far as you dare to go. Beautiful coastal views. Talk to someone there and get directions over to PCH.


all routes lead essentially to UCSD which hooks you to PCH North County.
I prefer to go inland @ Del Mar / Solana. Riding up the coast gets fairly boring if you've done it a lot. For a newcomer, yes a great time (plus the jogger girls) but it is flat and straight (relatively). I prefer more turns and twists.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

We are spoiled when a ride along the Pacific Ocean with views of Del Mar beach, Torrey Pines, Cardiff, bikinis, etc get boring. I love these boring rides...... ha!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fueledbymetal said:


> I'll be in San Diego for work in early November and am wondering if there are any good 45-60 mile routes origintaing from the Sea World area, which is where my hotel is (I'd be willing to drive up to about 30 minutes for some truely awesome riding though). I'm coming from the East Coast, so I'd be riding before work, which would unfortunately put me on the road during the morning rush hour. I want to make sure it will be worth my while to pack my bike for the trip.


Do this:
Bike Ride Profile | 44 miles near San Diego | Times and Records | Strava

or this:
Bike Ride Profile | 45 miles near San Diego | Times and Records | Strava

or this:
Bike Ride Profile | 20 miles near San Diego | Times and Records | Strava

or this:
Activity Profile | Strava

or this:
Bike Ride Profile | 68 miles near San Diego | Times and Records | Strava


----------

